# New BG idea for 75 gal oceanic



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

This is the "new" tank that I scored for free. Tank, stand, light, and four emperor 400 filters were also included. A friend of my brothers wanted to get rid of it, so I gladly took it off his hands. My idea is to hide the intakes,heaters and UGF lift tubes behind the styro BG. 








I will be adding pics as my progress continues. Warning this could take awhile.


----------



## slinkster213 (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you actually utilizing the ugf or is it just for stabilization of rocks and decor? I'm assuming this is for cichlids?


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I know all the bad problems with UGF's. Or should I say the so called problems. I keep another 75 with large fantail goldfish. I have found that UGF keeps waste/poo down to a minimum. Not eliminating it just holding it "down". Where later I vacuum it out. I have not had any of the problems that many people talk about with UGF's. My water parameters in the GF tank are perfectly fine. ( I also use 2 HOB's with the UGF) With proper maintenance the tank stays perfectly clear/clean and without floating poo drifting around waiting for the intake strainer to pick it up. I assume with the 2 large Jack Dempseys that will be housed in the tank, they will also be messy. 
With that being said, these are actually the first JD's that I have ever kept. I temp housed the smaller of the two in a 30 gal. She was not a digger. He does not dig in the 180.They are now both in my 180 with several other african cics. That is what brought me to this idea. The 180 is pre-drilled. It has 2 overflow towers. The poo is always drifting around the tank. Drifting and drifting until the overflow catches it and tankes it to my sump. A problem I never have in the GF tank. And the GF tank probably has a heavier fish load, gallon for gallon. I almost wish that my 180 had a UGF system. Just to keep the poo from floating all around the tank. I have even added a mag 350 to the tank just to help with this. And it does. Just with a custom BG that was the idea to hide all the mechanical BS from view. Here are some more pics of the 2 boxes that I built.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

With a few days off from work, I completed some more work on my BG. I have already done the caves and rocks BG, so I thought that I would try something a little different. 

















































Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

WOW, the detail on that background is awesome!!!! While I prefer the natural rock look, I'll be following this thread to see how it comes out.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job so far! I am considering doing a BG myself but havent decided on what I wanted to go with yet. I like this type of idea so will be following it along. I had seen one that looked like cliffs on either side with a "bridge span" in between I thought looked really neat. Just need to mustar up the patience to do something like this and keep the kids from breaking it while its a work in progress!!


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like a fireplace mantle.....still very nice work!!


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

how did you get such good detail on the stones and key way by making small pcs or by carving them out this is a very cool idea,will be watching to see how turns out i8fisher


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I actually cut each "brick". Then glued them onto the square box. I cut the arch out of the main box then added a flat sheet behind. That gave it a 3/4 inch inset. Then added the brick/stones around the arch. Giving it another 3/8 depth. Total of 1-1/8 total depth to the inset. I glued them together using Gorilla Glue. Love the stuff. Works great on foam. I have added a coat of Drylok----dark grey. Will get pics soon.

P.s. I have a idea that will take this project over the top!!! More to come................
:thumb:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

R-DUB said:


> I actually cut each "brick". Then glued them onto the square box. I cut the arch out of the main box then added a flat sheet behind. That gave it a 3/4 inch inset. Then added the brick/stones around the arch. Giving it another 3/8 depth. Total of 1-1/8 total depth to the inset.:


Your detailed decription reminds me of the minatures we construct, LOL! Isn't foam great?! opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

WoW R-DUB. Great work...


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

This is the BG with a coat of Drylok on. Some places are still missing some coats. There will probably be three total coats. 









































May recoat with a lighter shade of grey. Seems a bit too dark for the stand and tank. There is still more to come!! This idea will take this to new level. And still I'm the guinea pig. First to try Drylok and the first to try this new idea!!!
:thumb:


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

R-DUB said:


> First to try Drylok


 :roll:


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Not on this project. But my previous BG on my 180. I do not know of anyone using it prior here or on other forums. It is located in the "sticky" threads. If you find someone prior to mine let me know.
:wink:


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry about the long wait between posts. While constructing this build I had an idea while going through the pet store one day. I found Marina LED lights. Thought that they would look really cool. This is what they look like in my BG. 
























Thought that they looked cool in the "daylight" now check them out in the dark
























Well I was the guinea pig again. All feed back is greatly appreciated


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Really like how the BG turned out. The lights look really neat too.

Great Job! :thumb:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

That is so dope! Very nice job! :thumb:


----------



## rodriguez_4 (May 5, 2011)

Really cool BG!!! I like the lights.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanx for the compliments. Added water late last night will get more pics soon. Will probably add my 4 large fantails to the tank first. And build a new BG for my Jacks in the old Gf 75 gal tank. So I will be making another BG real soon! Thanx again.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks good!



R-DUB said:


> I do not know of anyone using it prior here or on other forums. It is located in the "sticky" threads. *If you find someone prior to mine let me know.*
> :wink:


LOL!
I know a number of people, including myself. -Most of us don't post it. :wink:


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow, that's cool. I prefer a more natural look for my tanks, but there's no arguing it's a neat idea very well executed. And you're right, the lights really make it. Can't wait to see pics of if with water & fish.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm a natural tank kinda guy too but I'd definitely put this in one of my tanks!!


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you for the kind remarks. I usually go for the natural look also. My previous BG was done all natural. (my way to hide overflow towers). This time I shot for something different. Just because of the way I had to hide the UGF tubes and the intakes in my HOB filters. Thought that maybe the JD's would not care for this one after It was done. So the GF's will get it. The JD's will get a natural one. I got even another idea for the next one! This should really take the cake. And as far as me being the guinea pig? DanniGirl if you and a "number of people" have used Drylok prior to me then my hat is off. But if you never have posted this fact then thanks for holding this info. While many have struggled using concrete (and all of its problems) you kept that little gem under your hat. That is how I found this website, looking for people with BG experience and maybe someone with Drylok expertice. Found none. When I built my previous BG in 2007-8 nobody here claimed to have used it. (at least they did not post) So proof talks and bullsh*t walks. Thanx. 
:wink:


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

You are the first person that I have read about using Drylok. The others that did it before you can not claim to be the guinea pig if they were not brave enough to share it online. So I thank you for being kind enough to share your DIY adventures. That is a wild background by the way. What was your inspiration?


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Pizzle. My inspiration for this BG kinda spawned from my previous BG. Cause I started out the same way, with boxes. I made the boxes and made sure they fit around the equipment. I was going to build a natural looking BG like my first one. But while the boxes were sitting in place at home. I was at work (contruction) and watched a bricklayer putting an arch around a front door to a home. That I would have to say was my inspiration.


----------



## michelleng1106 (Jun 15, 2011)

Really a nice job! :lol: put some rock too


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice idea and very well-executed.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

R-DUB said:


> DanniGirl if you and a "number of people" have used Drylok prior to me then my hat is off. But if you never have posted this fact then thanks for holding this info. While many have struggled using concrete (and all of its problems) you kept that little gem under your hat. That is how I found this website, looking for people with BG experience and maybe someone with Drylok expertice. Found none. When I built my previous BG in 2007-8 nobody here claimed to have used it. (at least they did not post) So proof talks and bullsh*t walks. Thanx.
> :wink:


Uh-huh. :roll: :lol: Look at past DIY discussions, plenty about drylok; applications, mixing colors, etc... :thumb:

*As REQUESTED, here you go! 10 Page thread with pictures about creating a DIY background with drylok*.  
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=15


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

DanniGirl said:


> R-DUB said:
> 
> 
> > DanniGirl if you and a "number of people" have used Drylok prior to me then my hat is off. But if you never have posted this fact then thanks for holding this info. While many have struggled using concrete (and all of its problems) you kept that little gem under your hat. That is how I found this website, looking for people with BG experience and maybe someone with Drylok expertice. Found none. When I built my previous BG in 2007-8 nobody here claimed to have used it. (at least they did not post) So proof talks and bullsh*t walks. Thanx.
> ...


are you dense? this thread was from 2010, lmao. i remember r-dubs first background, as it was amazing, even if it had the hidden gorilla face in it, lol... people didnt use drylock yet till r-dub used it. everyone was using concrete


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Dense, really? 
This thread is about the successful use of Drylok. 
If you feel the need to call me more names, because you know me so well, keep it off the board by sending me a PM.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

I apologize for saying ur dense. R-dub asked for proof that someone had a post that was before his. He specified that his was 2007-08. You then promptly post a link to a thread in 2010. I mean, it wasnt even close, I just didnt understand why u posted it. Again, sorry for being rude. R-dub, I cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I missed the 2007-2008 reference as well, assumed the drylock reference was for the build in this thread. Easy mistake to make  I blame lack of coffee :zz: 
Nice build by the way


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments. BTW My previous BG (my way to hide overflow towers) is holding up perfectly. No peeling or cracking. Just a few very small spots that were broken away, because of stacking natural rocks against it. Even the gorilla face! LOL! Thank you JustinF67 for defending me. I have been very busy the last few days. I did not want this thread to be about who was first. I thought that I would catch much more grief about using UGF's. Which are being run by two powerheads (one in each tower), plus two emperor 400's. Had to modify the tower to get the power heads to fit. Will post pics soon. Water is just about cycled and ready for the GF. Thanks!


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Relax people. I too read R-Dubs first try with drylock, on recently however. I never saw the gorilla face but i remember others talking about it. I think i was on my ipod at the time so that may be why. In any case this attempt at a new BG is very impressive. Im looking forward to seeing this in the tank and running.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Here are some pics with water and fish. I decided to let the fantails have this tank. 

























This is the modification I had to make to the towers. This allowed me to exhaust the powerhead and allow for removal/maintenance.

















These are the lucky guys that get the tank. 

























I know the decor is lacking. Will be working to find plants,rocks etc. Please tell me what you think. Thanks!


----------

